# Want to Buy a Memory Card For S4/S3!!!



## Parvez khan (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi...everyone i want to buy a 32 gb memory card for my samsung galaxy s4 and s3..
I have searched these cards...but i dont know if S4/S3 is compatible with UHS-1 technology...

SanDisk MicroSDHC 32 GB Class 10 Ultra 
Strontium MicroSDHC 32 GB Class 10 Nitro
Samsung 32 GB MicroSD Plus Class 10 Memory Card

If My phones doesnt supports UHS-1...can u people tell me other alternatives?...
It should be atleast class 10...with best write speeds,,,and read speeds...

Thanks for ur help....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought Sandisk Ultra 16 GB MicroSDHC USH-1 for my E970 and it works fine. Get the Sandisk Ultra.


----------



## Parvez khan (Feb 28, 2014)

Thnks!!!
but do u know that ush-1 is supported by s4 or not?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 28, 2014)

Parvez khan said:


> Thnks!!!
> but do u know that ush-1 is supported by s4 or not?



Ask a friend who has a ush-1 card and test his card on your phone.


----------



## Parvez khan (Mar 2, 2014)

Well I tried it...but u know ... sad news...its not supported!!!
Its giving very bad speed of 4-5 mb....he also have S4!!!....i checked on his phone and my phone also...
its giving 5mb on his....and 4 mb on my...S4!!!...
it was SanDisk MicroSDHC 32 GB Class 10 Ultra


----------



## kkoolboy (Mar 12, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask a friend who has a ush-1 card and test his card on your phone.



it really makes sense.


----------

